# monter une image disque Mac OS



## nimrod (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, je ne suis pas sûr de poster dans la bonne section mais comme j'opère sur imac G5 j'espère que ça conviendra.

Après beaucoup de recherches sur des forums, et de réponses trouvées mais dont les résultats se sont révélés vains j'en viens à vous demander votre aide.

Je suis sous mac os 10.4 et je souhaite passer à 10.5, j'ai donc téléchargé le programme qui est sous forme d'image disque. Je n'ai toujours pas compris réellement comment l'utiliser. Je l'ai gravé sur un dvd, puis démarré l'ordinateur en appuyant sur la touche c mais ça ne donne rien. Je l'ai mis sur une clé usb et fait de même ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.
J'ai vu sur des forums des personnes dire qu'il faut utiliser l'application utilitaire de disque, mais sans plus de détails et du coup je n'ai pas trouvé la solution de moi même.
Si quelqu'un a des indications à me donner, merci.

Voilà, merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Levx (10 Janvier 2012)

Je doute que des personnes ici t'aident a installer un .dmg dont tu n'es pas propriétaire, bonne conscience oblige.

Mais comme ces mêmes personnes ne sont pas plus "honnete" que toi, même si elle veulent le faire croire, tu trouveras peut etre des gens capable de t'expliquer la marche a suivre en PM.

Bonne chance dans tes recherches.

Ps : mes PM sont ouverts.


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2012)

A titre indicatif Leo, vu sa taille, ne peut se graver que sur un Dvd DL


----------



## nimrod (11 Janvier 2012)

Oui, je crois avoir compris que mon ordinateur ne lit pas les double couche. Merci pour l'information, et l'indice !


----------



## Levx (11 Janvier 2012)

Leopard (10.5) se trouve en version single layer

Cherchez >Leopard single layer DVD<, la release marche impec sur PPC 1.5 ghz

.dmg de 3,43 Go (3 689 060 766 octets)

/Sarcasm ON

Bien entendu cette version est une version modifiée et ne peut etre telechargée que si vous possedez l'original 

/Sarcasm OFF


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2012)

Arf, ne connaissant pas le côté obscur   (je suis Apple depuis 1985/86 je ne sais plus) je parlais du Dvd original


----------



## nimrod (12 Janvier 2012)

Super, merci beaucoup. C'est bien le seul site où l'on m'a aidé !


----------



## forceobskur (12 Janvier 2012)

Je confirme je ne connais pas "l'invité"


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2012)

Coup de boule ! :mouais:


----------

